Ask HN: How does one go from junior engineer to mid-level in less than a year? - rafikicoln
======
tmaly
You are going to really have to take a big picture approach to how you perform
on each task.

Read Pragmatic Programmer and Clean Code.

Keep learning, and build your code so that it is easy to maintain and change.

Learn SOLID [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOLID_(object-
oriented_design)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOLID_\(object-
oriented_design\))

Remember to never stop learning, do not get comfortable, keep pushing ahead.

~~~
rafikicoln
Thanks!

------
jareds
Switch jobs and move to a place that overlooks your actual experience and
gives you a mid-level title.

~~~
rafikicoln
I meant really earning it, as in, accelerating the learning needed to be at
that level

